# Dedica and sage smart grinder



## Rafael (Jul 2, 2020)

Modest setup, hoping to move on to a rancilio silvia soon


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

I like the little table.

The Silvia (or a Gaggia Classic) will be a great next step as you say. And initially at least, the Sage grinder is sufficient for you to learn the Silvia.


----------



## Rafael (Jul 2, 2020)

B-Roadie said:


> I like the little table.
> 
> The Silvia (or a Gaggia Classic) will be a great next step as you say. And initially at least, the Sage grinder is sufficient for you to learn the Silvia.


 Thanks! I've actually made the unit myself, so really glad you liked it!

I'm also happy you approve the Sage, I've read mixed reviews but honestly to my undeveloped taste it's doing a good job, and the sealed container is quite convenient.


----------

